# Looking for a special pigeon to adopt



## kim_in_mt (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello!
About 6 months ago, my daughter found a pigeon who couldnt fly due to an injury causeed most likely by a hawk-We took the bird in, nursed it back to health, and tried to release him, but he is unable to fly, therefore, unreleaqsable, and a permanent resident of our family!Fits right in with a bllind turtle, blind Boxer....(list goes on!)Anyways..."Homer" as we call him is lonely, and I am searching desperatley for a friend for him.There are no pigeon breeders in my area, and I have contacted our one and only bird rehabilitator in the area in hopes she might have an unreleasable bird to place with me, but she doesnt.So, I am hoping to find one on this forum.Im not fussy about breed, or anything, just looking for a friend for our little guy!Im in Montana, so having a bird shipped here will be our only option.Thanks in advance for any help or advice!

Kim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your care and concern over your birds' need for a friend.

I'm sure you will find a suitable friend/mate for your bird in time.

I just adopted out a handicapped male pigeon named Hamilton to a member in Virginia who was looking for a mate for her handicapped hen. 

Good luck and again, welcome!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'm So Glad Your Family has taken in this Great Bird. Do you Happen To Know The Sex Of your Bird As you Wouldn't Want To Put 2 Males together They Sometimes Have a I'm The Boss Thing That Goes On. If your Not Sure Of the Sex Look For A Female. If yours Is A Girl Another Girl Will Be Just company. Some Pigeons Do Fine With there Humans To And Pick That Preson As there Mate. 
have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wondering if you are certain that your bird is a male pigeon and
if you have had any offers. I know we can find your bird a mate, we 
do have many birds looking for homes.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kim, I may be able to help you with a bird. Please contact me here or by email at [email protected]


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello. 

I have an unrealseable ferral pigeon who is a female. To my knowledge it is kind of old. And only lays one egg per clutch and doesnt have them as ofen as my other birds. 

She can not fly either as she was found with a broken wing that was un fixable. She does have a mate who is a pure white homer. If you would like both I could try to make out a way to ship her and him to you. 

The white pigeon also has a flight problem and doesnt get to high of the ground and flies diagnal body and all.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Michael,
Then your white homer will miss his mate! Poor Guy he will be sad!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to keep them together . So if you cant take both then none at all sorry if that isnt clear i was hurring when I wrote it and after re reading it I see my mistakes. Sorry They will both go together if at all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kim,

I've been kinda just watching this thread but will now kick in with the offer of a pigeon if you like. I've been kind of inundated with broken pijjies of late, and they all need a good home. If you are interested, just post back and let me know. I suspect that a female is the safest bet for you, but if you're game for an unknown sex, then that is great also.

Terry


----------

